# Beef back ribs



## Deno (Apr 3, 2013)

Anybody feed these to your dogs and what do you think of them?


----------



## Springbrz (Aug 13, 2013)

I do. I use them as a recreational bone. They don't have much meat so I don't count them as rmb. I have given them thawed and partially frozen. 
One will keep my 11 month old busy for a good hour.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

I buy beef rib bones.....don't know if they are the same as "beef back ribs"...the beef rib bones I give my pup seem a bit hard but she works her way through them and keeps her busy for a while but then she might lose interest if she isn't making headway on crunching it up. Not much meat on the beef ribs bones I get.

Are beef back ribs similar to pork baby back ribs?? If you are talking those giant beef ribs with the meat and all...I'd have to imagine it's quite a treat for your dog.


SuperG


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Since the bone itself is not edible (not in a short period of time) they are Recreational bones.


----------



## Deno (Apr 3, 2013)

You guys are right, these things last a long time. My wife got like 10 of them at Wal-Mart for under 5 bucks. These had a little bit of meat on them. They just look like ribs to me, but the bigger ones were like 12" or so and they worked their way down to around 6". They do remind you of baby back ribs except they are a lot bigger. You get a lot of bang for your buck with these.


----------

